# Whoa whoa whoa whoa.... whoa



## Momoharu (Aug 14, 2009)

So I was on Youtube, and saw this clip

Now that I think about it, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, yeah, it's been common knowledge for nearly two year.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 14, 2009)

JOHNNY CAME LATELY


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 14, 2009)

TIME WARP

okay so we're back in 2007. Michael Jackson is still up and at 'em, Peter and Jordan are still an item, Obama is still just some black dude and nobody knows what the fuck a Twitter is.

"OMG JK ROWLING JUST ANNOUNCED THAT DUMBLEDORE IS GAY, LETS DISCUSS THIS."

i'm personally on the fence about this. on the one hand: major protagonist, beloved by fans and pretty central to the story of Harry Potter, is gay. cool. there need to be more gay dudes (and chicks) in fiction who are just, well, guys (and chicks) who happen to be gay. it's one thing to have a character who's gay and that's his MAJOR CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT but if he's like I'M A EMO or I'M BADASS or I STAMP ON PUPPIES oh btw i like guys then that's even better.

on the other hand, Rowling just telling us all this now feels a little pointless. i know there's a million reasons why she couldn't have worked it into the actual books, but it just feels inauthentic for her to come out and say this now. i cannot fathom the motive behind it; possibly Rowling is being a troll, possibly she's trying to garner a larger LGBT audience, or perhaps she genuinely wants to increase the presence of gay characters in popular fiction both childrens' and otherwise. nevertheless, it feels ill-timed.

IN B4 RELENTLESS STREAM OF HUMOROUS BUT OFFENSIVE JOKES ABOUT MAGIC WANDS


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 16, 2009)

She came out and said it because there was some kid who asked her in some Q&A thing whether Dumbledore had ever found love. It was not a publicity stunt, an attempt to keep people interested in Harry Potter, an attempt to impress gay audiences or whatever. It was an _answer to a question_. (Or rather, a necessary preamble to the actual answer, which was something in the direction of his great love having been Grindelwald and that Grindelwald's turn to evil really hurt him.) Prior to that, she presumably thought it was just not important enough that Dumbledore was intended to be gay to specifically mention it somewhere and stir up a scene about it if she didn't have to. Sheesh, people. Stop it with the conspiracy theories.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 16, 2009)

Everyone seemed to be a bit pissed at the fact that "SHE DIDN'T WRITE IT IN THE BOOKS, SHE CAN'T JUST _SAY_ IT RANDOMLY". I always thought of it as a bit of insight into the writing process, just an interesting perspective on what the character was to _her_. It's not like it really changed anything, so... :\


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Personally I think she was a bit mystified that no one picked up on it while reading the books.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 17, 2009)

It wasn't a big deal. Dumbledore's backstory wasn't very developed until DH and he was so old they could have just assumed his family had already deceased or something. His purpose in the books was mostly to be a plot dump for all the crucial Harry vs Voldemort info. His character, apart from the quirkiness, only became gradually more important later on. His sexuality was of no influence to the story, it is only a useless sidenote.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 17, 2009)

I figured so before she came out with it anyway, but really, who cares?


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 17, 2009)

It doesn't really matter, it just threw me off a bit.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 19, 2009)

> She came out and said it because there was some kid who asked her in some Q&A thing whether Dumbledore had ever found love.


oh i was not aware of this.

okay it's fine then. kinda makes the whole Grindlewald thing seem harsher. :(


----------

